# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.9.3 - Samsung GT-I9195, LG E411G, LG870, VS870, VS930

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.9.3 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung GT-I9195, LG E411G, LG870, VS870, VS930!   Medusa Box v1.9.3 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models: *Samsung GT-I9195*  - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG E411G* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG LG870* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG VS870* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG VS930* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- Added Software manuals for supported phones.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   Medusa Box is a standard for quality of all the aspects and its main rule is to bring you the most leading concepts!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

